# Photos of the Herd -- SNOWY PICTURES!



## lupinfarm (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay it's windy and cold and I went to check the mail wayy at the end of our 900ft driveway (walking LOL) and took the camera on the way down. I also had to try and find Luna's feed pan again... It got buried last night in the storm and I can't find it anywhere. Siggghhh. So onto the photos!






















The Goats are hunkered down in their little goat house eating some alfalfa flakes. Mione looks funny in both these photos, I think she was getting up when I barged in and brought the winter with me LOL. Poor girl. 

You can see Cissy's great bulkitude here in the foreground LOLOL.






Cissy trying to get ahold of the camera...






Luna sleeping in the snow 

She looked so content when I snuck up on her and took a photo...






Then she decided she wanted a pat, got up, and looked all windswept. I went up to her after and gave her a good scratch and a hug while checking under her blanket to make sure she wasn't sweating. She was nice and toasty under all that blanket! Btw, this is a new blanket... it's by Weatherbeeta and I LOVE it to death. Totally reccommend it and it comes in a size 66!






A couple more of Mylie. She's very photogenic! Luna kept trying to eat my camera...











x-posted to BYC


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2009)

You certainly got more snow than we did. But at least the animals seem to be doing just fine in it.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 10, 2009)

nice pics...fun to watch.
yikes on the snow.  I love the south....we get nothing like that and I sure love no snow..lol

I had a big QH in PA and tons of snow and I had a hard time finding a big blanket for him...but I did and I loved it too.  Something about a horse in a blanket...for me, I just love the look..HAHA


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL. I first bought a 64 when we got Luna's shell last year and it didn't fit cause her butt was so big! She has a Welsh pony body with a QH butt. Mylie is going to be interesting to fit. I've been told she is about a 78, but I'm considering buying bigger due to her enormous bum.


----------

